# Village bans cyclists



## Accy cyclist (12 Jul 2016)

How do these feckin' nimbies have the right to ban someone from using a public road?
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...a-louts-speed-roads-swear-URINATE-street.html

Read some of the nasty comments following the article. One self-gratification artist gloats about knocking cyclist off into the path of oncoming traffic and another tool says we don't contribute to the upkeep of roads.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (12 Jul 2016)

The village has issued a warning, not a ban. Is the Daily Mail normally this inaccurate? (or is it just a deliberate anti-cyclist bias?)
Also, if these cyclists are doing 40mph, either the downhills must be pretty good, or they're training for high-level competitive cycling events.
Some of the comments are pretty nasty. Doesn't the Daily Mail moderate comments?


----------



## Tin Pot (12 Jul 2016)

I think you've found UKIPs new cause.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Jul 2016)

Think we need to plan a CC picnic on their village green ...


----------



## screenman (12 Jul 2016)

I would certainly say it is a good description of some people I see on bikes. Sportive days in Lincolnshire are good days to stay off of the road, either on the bike or in the car.


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Jul 2016)

I cycle through there fairly regularly, it does get a lot of cyclists, but I can't say I have ever seen any urinating, swearing or travelling at 40mph. Oh apart from @potsy


----------



## Freds Dad (12 Jul 2016)

I was planning to ride through Great Budworth on Saturday on my way to Anderton Boat lift. Do I have to find a new route?

I do like the idea of a CC picnic on the village green.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (12 Jul 2016)

I've ridden through there, as have many others seeing as it lies on NCN70.

Chesire's 'wisteria land' mentality at its finest.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (12 Jul 2016)

Right, that's sorted where I'm going to ride today!


----------



## Serynia (12 Jul 2016)

Daily mail has a huge reputation for picking a group and bashing it. As for the Villagers I often ride through two or three small villages on my local rides I am always slow and considerate but I have seen other riders not so much. I think as a rule you get good and bad in all groups of people. Maybe daily mail and the village should take this opportunity to educate the not so polite riders and work together so we can all enjoy the beautiful places. As for the comments the average daily mail commenter usually either has an IQ equal to their shoe size or are just your average keyboard warriors.
Phew what a topic for a first post


----------



## Markymark (12 Jul 2016)

"Shouting and swearing" , "without making a sound"

Quite a skill. Are these cyclists busy texting with caps locked on?


----------



## Tim Hall (12 Jul 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> The village has issued a warning, not a ban. Is the Daily Mail normally this inaccurate?


It's not known as The Forger's Gazette for nothing.
Mr G Clooney of the USA has something to say on the matter.


> Not that I would ever accept it, but because in doing so they’ve exposed themselves as the worst kind of tabloid. One that makes up its facts to the detriment of its readers


----------



## Mugshot (12 Jul 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Read some of the nasty comments following the article. One self-gratification artist gloats about knocking cyclist off into the path of oncoming traffic and another tool says we don't contribute to the upkeep of roads.


Yes, the attitude some people have to others that they see as being different or in some way infringing on their way of life is rather nauseating sometimes isn't it?


----------



## Elybazza61 (12 Jul 2016)

It's the Daily Mail;it's lower even than the Sun and the Star.

Muhammed Ali's death summed that pile of crap(and The Express') up;while every other paper had a picture of him in his prime both of those had a picture of him lookin frail and old,sums up the attitude completetly.

Oh and the piece about Ed and David Millibands father.


----------



## Katherine (12 Jul 2016)

I've cycled through there a few times, including @nickyboy 's forum ride, it's the most beautiful village you could ever go through and I've never seen any trouble. It's very popular and very busy. It would be inconsiderate to speed through as there is a blind bend, it's narrow and a cross roads you have to stop for at the bottom.


----------



## Catweasel (12 Jul 2016)

Interesting that some of you - all of you? seem to have ignored the reality of what has actually happened...

Council Chairman Hilary Brudenell said: 'We are a very small community and although it's a very small problem it's an annoying one too.
'I appreciate we've not got the Tour de France coming through Great Budworth but villagers have expressed annoyance and we just thought it was sensible at this stage to say "hey, this isn't right".
'We are on the Cheshire cycling way and the village is a well entrenched route for cyclists. 
'This is the first complaint we have sent out and we just hope its acts as a gentle warning to some cyclists to be a little more considerate in future.' 

That seems pretty reasonable.

As for the behavior of the cyclists vs. the behaviour of the residents - well, they published interviews with what? 4 or 5 locals. No doubt they spoke to a lot more and only published the ones that suit their style of "journalism" but are you telling me that, given the amount of cyclists moving through the village, that there's never been a single incident?

I run, cycle, a fair amount and I've seen, and have encountered, some what I'd call pretty despicable behaviour from those clad in lycra. These include being scalped on a regular basis, being shouted out, being hit - not to mention excessive speeds in high population areas.

The moral of this story? There's a PR problem in the village and it's on the heads of the cyclists to fix it.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Jul 2016)

> 'It causes more problems that they don't go in single file. Why can't they just be more considerate to everyone. They don't own the roads. '


Yeah why can't they? A little consideration goes a long way


----------



## hopless500 (12 Jul 2016)

As said above, it's not a ban. They don't have the authority to do that anyway. And as for doing up to 40mph. Get them in the TdF quick!


----------



## Jody (12 Jul 2016)

"I'm a cyclist and a driver, and am sure that the majority of cyclists are decent. But when I drive behind lycra warriors cycling two abreast etc., it makes me spit with rage......"

Classic Daily Mail comment switcharoo. Get people on your side and agreeing with you by claming to be "one of them" even though everything after that is utter bile.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Jul 2016)

Am I the only one to have misread the title as "Village Bans Idiots"?


----------



## Tim Hall (12 Jul 2016)

Catweasel said:


> The moral of this story? There's a PR problem in the village and it's on the heads of the cyclists to fix it.


The moral of this story? Clickbait journalism is alive and well.


----------



## Brandane (12 Jul 2016)

From a purely selfish point of view, this report and the comments accompanying it are one more reason why I preferred cycling before the so called "cycling boom".
Like it or not, it has created something of an anti-cycling attitude outwith cycling circles. When it was a small scale minority sport/pastime/method of transport, (call it what you like) we weren't seen as a problem.
I suspect it is only a problem in certain parts of the country, as I haven't actually noticed any "cycling boom" in the west of Scotland. I think the terrain, and more likely the weather, has put paid to any likelihood of that ever happening. However, people being the sheep like characters that they are, may well read the DM drivel and target cyclists whether there is a local problem or not, as the media are making us fair game with this type of garbage journalism.


----------



## Catweasel (12 Jul 2016)

FWIW this issue has been raised by more than a few news organisations. The DM had their own spin on it, others, like the telegraph, offered up a less sensationalist headline - but the basic statements/facts still stand.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Jul 2016)

Freds Dad said:


> I was planning to ride through Great Budworth on Saturday on my way to Anderton Boat lift. Do I have to find a new route?
> 
> I do like the idea of a CC picnic on the village green.


Be sure to post some pictures of the boat lift, please.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Jul 2016)

It was't much the article so that got my back up more the comments. Gloating about knocking cyclists off, spreading drawing pins on the floor, saying we're all fat gits in lycra, encouraging violent acts against cyclists and the expected crap about not paying road tax. I've suggested before that we should have government sponsored public information films informing the public about such things, like they did in the 60's and 70's. Stuff like this 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8DTNFnNI0g
but informing the thicko motorists that you can't legally knock people off their bikes and NO ONE HAS PAID ROAD SINCE 1937!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Think we need to plan a CC picnic on their village green ...




Make sure though that you have 5 pints in the pub before, then you can pee in their gardens and mow them down as they head to church!


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Jul 2016)

How do you hurl abuse without making a sound?


----------



## rich p (12 Jul 2016)

@nickyboy , you may have to re-route the Manc to Llan ride...


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Jul 2016)

Phaeton said:


> Yeah why can't they? A little consideration goes a long way



Because if you have 40 cyclists in single file it would take far longer for some of the drivers to pass them and encourage some close overtakes in the process. By riding in a peleton it keeps everyone safer.


----------



## Markymark (12 Jul 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> How do you hurl abuse without making a sound?


My wife can manage it with a well timed glare.


----------



## fossyant (12 Jul 2016)

I suspect it's the odd Sportive/Charity ride that goes through that upsets folk.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (12 Jul 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Be sure to post some pictures of the boat lift, please.


Have you not been? I've been twice in the past and have some pics, somewhere...

Re Gt Budworth, I've been 2-3 times, but in the car. Never seen a problem with people on bikes and the locals seem friendly, there's usually tea in the parish hall with yummy cakes etc.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Jul 2016)

SavageHoutkop said:


> Have you not been? I've been twice in the past and have some pics, somewhere...
> 
> Re Gt Budworth, I've been 2-3 times, but in the car. Never seen a problem with people on bikes and the locals seem friendly, there's usually tea in the parish hall with yummy cakes etc.


I've been, waaay back, before it was restored, three, or four times, on narrowboats, but not been up that way, by boat, anyway, since it was put back into working order.


----------



## Cubist (12 Jul 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> How do you hurl abuse without making a sound?


Schrodinger's Lycra Lout: Simultaneously moving with silent menace whilst shattering the peace with screamed obscenities.


----------



## Bollo (12 Jul 2016)

So cyclists are the problem?
http://greatbudworth.com/wp-content...orking-Party-on-Parking-in-Great-Budworth.pdf


----------



## MichaelW2 (12 Jul 2016)

Markymark said:


> "Shouting and swearing" , "without making a sound"
> 
> Quite a skill. Are these cyclists busy texting with caps locked on?


It stands to reason.


----------



## Phil Fouracre (12 Jul 2016)

I want to learn 'the art' of, travelling silently, while making a noise AND pissing at 40 mph!!!!! Bloody hell, that is impressive


----------



## DCLane (12 Jul 2016)

Bollo said:


> So cyclists are the problem?
> http://greatbudworth.com/wp-content...orking-Party-on-Parking-in-Great-Budworth.pdf



" ... the Village Parking Working Party" 

Have they got nothing better to moan about? Well, they do now.  or rather


----------



## Globalti (12 Jul 2016)

Sorry to say this but I agree with those who condemn the small minority of cyclists who behave like yobs. Read the other thread on CC about not liking riding in clubs; I tried a well-established club in my local town and was dismayed at the aggression shown by a couple of members towards drivers who were blocked behind the group on narrow lanes. Last Sunday's ride from Manchester to Blackpool did nothing to reduce my disillusionment; we were passed at least three times by the same group of portly MAMILs in the jerseys of a Cheshire club who stopped at junctions allowing us to overtake then blasted past again a few minutes later on the wrong side of the road in a noisy disorganised group. To me it looked more like showing off than setting a consistent pace.

Cyclists often need to shout in order to converse when moving so I can imagine that a shouty group of men would cause some concern in a quiet village populated mostly by retired folk.


----------



## Catweasel (12 Jul 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Because if you have 40 cyclists in single file it would take far longer for some of the drivers to pass them and encourage some close overtakes in the process. By riding in a peleton it keeps everyone safer.



Most road users would find it impossible to over-take a 40 bike pelOton -riding in such a group, outside of an organised race, is irresponsible IMO.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Jul 2016)

User said:


> We have done this one so many times. Motorists tend to think that riding single file is more considerate to them but they are not always right about this. The situation is more complex than that.


It was the consideration, not the single file I was pointing out


----------



## Phaeton (12 Jul 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Because if you have 40 cyclists in single file it would take far longer for some of the drivers to pass them and encourage some close overtakes in the process. By riding in a peleton it keeps everyone safer.


Again interesting that you focus on the single file, not the consideration bit


----------



## Rooster1 (12 Jul 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> It's not known as The Forger's Gazette for nothing.
> Mr G Clooney of the USA has something to say on the matter.



What's the Clooney connection?


----------



## Tim Hall (12 Jul 2016)

Rooster1 said:


> What's the Clooney connection?


Nothing, only that George Clooney won a libel case against the Mail and used his speech that didn't accept their apology as a means to highlight the paper's low standards. And I like the phrase "makes up its facts to the detriment of its readers"


----------



## Mugshot (12 Jul 2016)

Rooster1 said:


> What's the Clooney connection?


It's the similarity in appearance of most male cyclists to Mr Clooney.............or is that just me?


----------



## Rooster1 (12 Jul 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> Nothing, only that George Clooney won a libel case against the Mail and used his speech that didn't accept their apology as a means to highlight the paper's low standards. And I like the phrase "makes up its facts to the detriment of its readers"



Ahhh OK. It's just that a) He loves cycling and b) he lives in a not dissimilar quaint little village in Berkshire called Sonning - near where I am now.


----------



## nickyboy (12 Jul 2016)

Ooer. ..Llandudno ride reroute on the cards

Bit of a storm in a teacup. Cyclists are important customers for the pub and it's on NCN70 so that naturally funnels cyclists through

We managed a fair speed (although 40mph would be dreaming) as I waved the intrepid souls across the crossroads at the bottom of the hill. I didn't kill anyone as far as I know and I certainly didn't see @rich p urinating as we trundled along


----------



## glenn forger (12 Jul 2016)

The Mail version changed the quote from the villager. The villager complained "one cyclist nearly hit my brothers car as he reversed off the drive". The Mail printed "One nearly hit my brothers car" so they changed what happened to blame the cyclist. It's click bait but the lies resonate among those who fantasise about hitting people with their cars. the Mail are telling lies to encourage violence.


----------



## winjim (12 Jul 2016)

Dear Cycle Clubs,
We've noticed some cyclists behaving badly in our village and we don't like it.
Yours, The Parish Council

Dear Parish Council,
We're sorry to hear that. It's certainly not our intention to be a nuisance, in fact we love riding through your village because it's so pretty and we appreciate the hard work you put in to keep it so. We sincerely hope it's not our members who are causing you a problem although we will have a word to remind them of their obligations under our code of conduct. We are sure this issue can be resolved and we can all enjoy your beautiful village. Please keep in touch.
Yours, The Cycle Clubs
CC. The Sportive Organisers
​No ranting or gutter journalism required.


----------



## rich p (12 Jul 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Ooer. ..Llandudno ride reroute on the cards
> 
> Bit of a storm in a teacup. Cyclists are important customers for the pub and it's on NCN70 so that naturally funnels cyclists through
> 
> We managed a fair speed (although 40mph would be dreaming) as I waved the intrepid souls across the crossroads at the bottom of the hill. I didn't kill anyone as far as I know and I certainly didn't see @rich p urinating as we trundled along


Ah, so it's that one. You're actually well out of the village before you could get up to any speed and coming the other way, I doubt I could max out at 5mph.


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Jul 2016)

Interesting.... Strava have it flagged as hazardous

https://www.strava.com/segments/4655247


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Jul 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> Interesting.... Strava have it flagged as hazardous
> 
> https://www.strava.com/segments/4655247


If you click the waiver you can see the top speed through there is 22 mph and less than 10 people out of 4200 have past through at over 20mph. 40mph


----------



## Siclo (12 Jul 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> Interesting.... Strava have it flagged as hazardous
> 
> https://www.strava.com/segments/4655247



Possibly because it is hazardous, 2 blind 90 bends then a steep descent terminating in a stop on a very busy road with poor sight lines.

Though this made me smile

https://www.strava.com/segments/12594871

EDIT: didn't notice which way round it was, it's hazardous going the other way


----------



## Leaway2 (12 Jul 2016)

I cycled through there on Manc-Llandudno CC outing. It is very quiet. If fact I remember shouting to Nickyboy how f*****g quiet it was.


----------



## potsy (12 Jul 2016)

So the village has not banned cyclists then?


Hacienda71 said:


> If you click the waiver you can see the top speed through there is 22 mph and less than 10 people out of 4200 have past through at over 20mph. 40mph


My best is 10.2 mph, must have been you and 400bhp slowing me down 

Maybe all those 40mph cyclist's just don't use Strava?


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Jul 2016)

potsy said:


> So the village has not banned cyclists then?
> 
> My best is 10.2 mph, must have been you and 400bhp slowing me down
> 
> Maybe all those 40mph cyclist's just don't use Strava?



I think the villagers need to buy some thermal imaging cameras to catch the cycling cheats using hidden motors (but not Strava) !


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Jul 2016)

potsy said:


> So the village has not banned cyclists then?
> 
> My best is 10.2 mph, must have been you and 400bhp slowing me down
> 
> Maybe all those 40mph cyclist's just don't use Strava?



My best is 9.6mph 

I was probably swearing at some locals.


----------



## Brandane (12 Jul 2016)

Leaway2 said:


> I cycled through there on Manc-Llandudno CC outing. It is very quiet. If fact I remember shouting to Nickyboy how f*****g quiet it was.


.....before stopping to pee in a Lucozade bottle and throwing it onto the village green?


----------



## Nibor (12 Jul 2016)

we should organise a critical mass event there?


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Jul 2016)

Nibor said:


> we should organise a critical mass event there?


Yes i've always wanted to go on one of those. All tooled up with a Lucozade bottle full of piss,ready for a kick off!


----------



## martinclive (12 Jul 2016)

Hope someone is going to address the parking on the pavement that seems to be prevalent in the village.................

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.2...ns0x3ibhJUkDl8DfuKVg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.2...zvKg09PZQtI9hvcGDLcw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en


----------



## TheJDog (12 Jul 2016)

Catweasel said:


> but the basic statements/facts still stand.



Allegations, I would call them


----------



## Globalti (12 Jul 2016)

If it's any consolation to the inhabitants of Great Budworth, walkers and ramblers are suffering the same annoyance with a minority of yobbish mountain bikers. I mountain biked for 21 years and I still hang around on STW so I can tell you with certainty that many mountain bikers don't care a damn about riding on footpaths; there's a nod and a wink and the trail is described as "cheeky". Litter, noise, trail erosion, conflict with walkers are all a problem; I overheard a conversation recently between a bike shop owner and three more mature mountain bikers who were complaining about the bad attitude of some walkers and the shop owner's reply was: "Unfortunately there are people going out and buying mountain bikes who have no tradition or understanding of the countryside and whose sole interest is in blasting down trails as fast as possible."


----------



## winjim (12 Jul 2016)

I think any sort of mass cycling event would only exacerbate the situation. What's needed is a bit of diplomacy. The clubs who have received the letter should send representatives to the next parish council meeting. Wear normal clothes, not lycra, so the villagers can see that they are just regular people like them. Be prepared to take a bit of an ear bashing, even if it's not their fault, and then try to discuss the issues properly. Praise the village, invite the villagers to the club socials, condemn the behaviour of the reckless few and show them that their club is made up of safe and considerate people. Maybe try and get a few villagers out on a bike. Get to know each other.

Cooperation rather than confrontation I feel would be the best approach.


----------



## Nibor (12 Jul 2016)

there was a wink implied with the critical mass comment.


----------



## winjim (12 Jul 2016)

Nibor said:


> there was a wink implied with the critical mass comment.


I know .


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Jul 2016)

Phaeton said:


> Again interesting that you focus on the single file, not the consideration bit



I will focus on anything you want. But at the moment, without some proof of hoardes of lycra clad riders relieving themselves in public places and shouting abuse at passers by, it is difficult to focus on anything but the style of riding.

How do you be considerate riding your bike through a town? You sit and pedal and try to keep out of the way of motorists and pedestrians. I can only assume that is what the cyclists are doing.

As for filling the coffee shop. I don't think that cyclists need to apologise for bringing business to the village.

If the touring motorcycles start calling in the village next week, somebody else will complain. If there is a road it will get used and that is just a fact. 

I get dozens of bikes and motorbikes passing within a couple of metres of my front door, every day in good weather. Cavendish came by last year. I like it and if I didn't I would find somewhere else to live.


----------



## Venod (12 Jul 2016)

winjim said:


> Wear normal clothes, not lycra, so the villagers can see that they are just regular people like them



I consider myself a regular person, I wear lycra on the bike because its designed for cycling, when I go running I wear running gear, when I played rugby I wore rugby kit, when I played squash it was squash kit, I am baffled by the disdain for lycra even some cyclist don't like it, for me its comfortable and if you don't like it thats OK but lets not label everyone who wears it a lout, and if I turned up at a parish councl meeting on my bike I would be wearing lycra.


----------



## User33236 (12 Jul 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Be sure to post some pictures of the boat lift, please.


Here's one I took of the boat lift when my cycling club went there a month or so ago. IIRC we were well behaved cycling through the village in question.

EDIT: Just checked Strava. we weren't over 20mph never mind 40.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jul 2016)

'Cyclists urinating in the street'

What a load of rubbish.


----------



## Globalti (12 Jul 2016)

Yebbut there are quite a lot of porky cyclists who really shouldn't be wearing lycra! Not every cyclist has the trained physique of a professional!


----------



## Venod (12 Jul 2016)

Globalti said:


> Yebbut there are quite a lot of porky cyclists who really shouldn't be wearing lycra! Not every cyclist has the trained physique of a professional!



They are probably comfortable and are not bothered what others think, so whats the problem.


----------



## User6179 (12 Jul 2016)

ianrauk said:


> 'Cyclists urinating in the street'
> 
> What a load of rubbish.




I was just cycling through the village and took a quick photo


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jul 2016)

Eddy said:


> I was just cycling through the village and took a quick photo




Bloody cyclists!

Don't let the Daily Heil see this as they will take it as gospel.


----------



## Venod (12 Jul 2016)

Eddy said:


> I was just cycling through the village and took a quick photo



At least they have numbers on to aid identification


----------



## User33236 (12 Jul 2016)

Another Great Budworth Strava segment. Will they be watching out for discrepancies between total time and moving time? 

https://www.strava.com/segments/12599026


----------



## markharry66 (12 Jul 2016)

I wont be visiting anytime soon. Vote with your feet spend your money in other friendly villages.


----------



## glenn forger (12 Jul 2016)

> "One nearly crashed into my brother's car as he was pulling out of the drive and shouted at him."



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...ers-say-on-your-bike-to-anti-social-cyclists/



> Jacob Brown, 18, claimed one rider nearly crashed into his brother's car before shouting at him.



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...a-louts-speed-roads-swear-URINATE-street.html

Same incident, but the Mail change it to remove the fact it was the driver's fault. Predictably the comments contain death threats to cyclists. The Mail are lying to encourage enmity.


----------



## Milkfloat (12 Jul 2016)

winjim said:


> I think any sort of mass cycling event would only exacerbate the situation. What's needed is a bit of diplomacy. The clubs who have received the letter should send representatives to the next parish council meeting. Wear normal clothes, not lycra, so the villagers can see that they are just regular people like them. Be prepared to take a bit of an ear bashing, even if it's not their fault, and then try to discuss the issues properly. Praise the village, invite the villagers to the club socials, condemn the behaviour of the reckless few and show them that their club is made up of safe and considerate people. Maybe try and get a few villagers out on a bike. Get to know each other.
> 
> Cooperation rather than confrontation I feel would be the best approach.



I don't expect representatives from Pistonheads to come around and apologise every time that a boy racers zooms up my street, why should we expect club members to go and apologise for other cyclists? If it really is dangerous, campaign for the Police to send out a road safety team to have word with the actual cyclists who are breaking the law.


----------



## Jody (12 Jul 2016)

glenn forger said:


> The Mail are lying to encourage enmity.



Nothing new. I remember reading a story last year that was local to me. The Daily Mail's slant on it was almost ficticious with how they selected and misrepresented information, but the poor readership won't be aware or care so long as it matches with their beliefs.


----------



## glenn forger (12 Jul 2016)

Jody said:


> Nothing new. I remember reading a story last year that was local to me. The Daily Mail's slant on it was almost ficticious with how they selected and misrepresented information, but the poor readership won't be aware or care so long as it matches with their beliefs.



Ah, would that be the Lycra Nazi who smashed into a child and fled? Except none of it happened? They've done that twice.


----------



## potsy (12 Jul 2016)

Afnug said:


> They are probably comfortable and are not bothered what others think, so whats the problem.





User said:


> What's it to you what other people look like?



There do seem to be a few posters on here who hold similar views, certainly does not encourage those of us 'portly' people to get out on our bikes, actively discourages them more like.


----------



## Leaway2 (12 Jul 2016)

I upped the resolution a little.





Most of the cyclist are not even in the town!


----------



## Globalti (12 Jul 2016)

Better change the colour of those double lines to yellow as well....


----------



## winjim (12 Jul 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> I don't expect representatives from Pistonheads to come around and apologise every time that a boy racers zooms up my street, why should we expect club members to go and apologise for other cyclists? If it really is dangerous, campaign for the Police to send out a road safety team to have word with the actual cyclists who are breaking the law.


I'm not suggesting that anybody apologise for anything. I am suggesting that cycling clubs make an effort to engage with the communities through which they are riding, particularly where concerns have been raised and letters sent.


----------



## RedRider (12 Jul 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> The moral of this story? Clickbait journalism is alive and well.


I refuse to click!
I'm planning on hopping off the train at Crewe on Friday on my way to Formby and will probably end up cycling through this village.


----------



## glenn forger (12 Jul 2016)

Have sixteen pints for me Redrider.


----------



## swee'pea99 (12 Jul 2016)

56 likes, 12 don't likes. Nice people, Mail readers...'Genuinely British' too.


----------



## winjim (12 Jul 2016)

swee'pea99 said:


> View attachment 134690
> 
> 
> 56 likes, 12 don't likes. Nice people, Mail readers...'Genuinely British' too.


Yes, but there are also people on this forum talking about turning up to the village en masse armed with bottles of urine.


----------



## glenn forger (12 Jul 2016)

Cos that's the same thing, Jesus.


----------



## Markymark (12 Jul 2016)

Yes, it is the same in as much as both groups are internet warriors and neither will happen.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Jul 2016)

ianrauk said:


> 'Cyclists urinating in the street'
> 
> What a load of rubbish.


Hmm... Happens in the Surrey Hills... I've called folk out for it... and once that nearly ended in fisticuffs.


----------



## glenn forger (12 Jul 2016)

That's what the article's for. It's telling lies to encourage punishment passes. It increase the enmity with lies, get that aggression and hostility on the roads ramped up. The Mail aren't stupid, they know they can tap into a rich vein of hatred to get those clicks going.


----------



## oldfatfool (12 Jul 2016)

I think I need to organise a meet for a nice car club there the pub looks quite inviting.


----------



## Milkfloat (12 Jul 2016)

winjim said:


> I'm not suggesting that anybody apologise for anything. I am suggesting that cycling clubs make an effort to engage with the communities through which they are riding, particularly where concerns have been raised and letters sent.



But what has it got to do with them? They have stated that it is not their members and until there is any proof that it is then they should not be involved. The village should if anything put up a couple of signs asking people to be more considerate, not point the finger at the local clubs.


----------



## Globalti (12 Jul 2016)

winjim said:


> I'm not suggesting that anybody apologise for anything. I am suggesting that cycling clubs make an effort to engage with the communities through which they are riding, particularly where concerns have been raised and letters sent.



What needs to happen is that cycling clubs up and down the country enforce a couple of rules:

1 - When on a club ride you follow the directions of the ride leader including on behaviour when riding through villages and when motorists wish to pass.

2 - If you discredit the club while out solo in the club's jersey, the club will confiscate the jersey. (Assuming you can be identified)

On my two rides out with a local club I was shocked at the lack of direction or leadership in the group. It was a free-for-all and there was no attempt to offer advice to me or my son as club riding novices. The one club meeting I attended just reinforced the impression of poor leadership as the members spent two hours taking the mickey out of the club's officers.


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 Jul 2016)

It's Sportive / water cooler wobbly warrior types, being used as a ( poor ) example, for the rest of the whole world of cycling, yet again.


----------



## glenn forger (12 Jul 2016)

Once again, it really isn't because there is no actual evidence that any of it is true.


----------



## Globalti (12 Jul 2016)

There's only one possible recourse for the village:


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Jul 2016)

User said:


> You are proposing to put those under all their cars tyres ?


It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## snorri (12 Jul 2016)

Katherine said:


> I've cycled through there a few times, ...... it's the most beautiful village you could ever go through ....... It's very popular and very busy. It would be inconsiderate to speed through as there is a blind bend, it's narrow and a cross roads you have to stop for at the bottom.


...and no pavements either, it is easy to understand from the photo why there could be unrest among the natives if cyclists are rushing through.


----------



## Globalti (12 Jul 2016)

I've just gone on Google maps for a look around Great Budworth village and look what I found! 

Whose bike is it and what are you doing in the bushes?

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...x9583c742dedf6360!8m2!3d53.294361!4d-2.502757


----------



## snorri (12 Jul 2016)

User said:


> Rushing through and holding up the traffic at the same time?


Yes, that's perfectly logical in Nimbyland.


----------



## winjim (12 Jul 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> But what has it got to do with them? They have stated that it is not their members and until there is any proof that it is then they should not be involved. The village should if anything put up a couple of signs asking people to be more considerate, not point the finger at the local clubs.


Because it's polite to engage with people rather than dismiss their concerns. It's an opportunity for the cycling clubs to build up a relationship with the community and hopefully reduce some of the animosity that seems to exist towards cyclists.

And are we absolutely, totally 100% sure that not a single member of any of the clubs contacted has ever done anything that might be considered inconvenient or upsetting to any of the villagers? For example, one of the complaints was about riding two abreast. I would expect that all of the clubs have done that, but wouldn't it be a nice idea to go along and explain why, perhaps over a nice cup of tea and a slice of cake in the church hall?


----------



## Globalti (12 Jul 2016)

Why doesn't Great Budworth form its own cycling club?






Or try some defence tactics?


----------



## Milkfloat (12 Jul 2016)

Globalti said:


> Whose bike is it and what are you doing in the bushes?



It is Tom Jeffs - it says so in the top left corner.


----------



## Milkfloat (12 Jul 2016)

winjim said:


> Because it's polite to engage with people rather than dismiss their concerns.



Sure - but the villagers have no idea that they are dealing with the culprits. I am not my brothers keeper. 

It is the same as me standing by the motorway screaming at every car because once they may have driven too fast down my cul-de-sac.


----------



## Bollo (12 Jul 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> Sure - but the villagers have no idea that they are dealing with the culprits. I am not my brothers keeper.
> 
> It is the same as me standing by the motorway screaming at every car because once they may have driven too fast down my cul-de-sac.


This, this and this again.

And once more - this.


----------



## jarlrmai (12 Jul 2016)

Some car drivers speed in my town (30-40 in 20 MPH)
Some car drivers park illegally.
Some car drivers throw waste out of their car windows.
Bits come off some cars and are left by the side of the road (hub caps, aerials even number plates)
I have witnessed some car drivers intentionally splashing sitting water on pedestrians.

I see nobody talking about banning cars from the town and no articles in the Daily Mail about it, in fact most local new articles that address the subject are about how we need to do more to encourage car drivers to visit so they can visit shops and restaurants.


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Jul 2016)

jarlrmai said:


> Some car drivers speed in my town (30-40 in 20 MPH)
> Some car drivers park illegally.
> Some car drivers throw waste out of their car windows.
> Bits come off some cars and are left by the side of the road (hub caps, aerials even number plates)
> ...



Write to the AA !


----------



## Freds Dad (12 Jul 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> Write to the AA !



Do they also have a drink problem?


----------



## Catweasel (12 Jul 2016)

jarlrmai said:


> Some car drivers speed in my town (30-40 in 20 MPH)
> Some car drivers park illegally.
> Some car drivers throw waste out of their car windows.
> Bits come off some cars and are left by the side of the road (hub caps, aerials even number plates)
> ...



Nice strawman.

Are you guys angry at the DM or at the villagers who dared voice their unhappiness over the behaviour of cyclists? Or simply anyone who suggests that cyclists are like every other human being - capable of poor and/or distasteful/inappropriate behaviour?

The village councilman gave some constructive and politely worded advice to local cycling associations - but the vast majority of you here seem determined to confirm the already low opinion of said villagers.

Quite why you're all so defensive is beyond me. They have genuine complaints, they've voiced them. Mock at your peril - because a cautionary advisory letter met with the sort of contempt some of you are showing is going to be met with the sort of hostility you guys don't want. Case in point? Should the aforementioned DM read some of your responses....guess the headlines....trust me - you won't like them. Not one little bit.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (12 Jul 2016)

I don't think it is the constructive advice that you did quote so much as the unfounded animalisation of cyclists that convenietly you didn't (if we're going for even-handed on this) of all the places in a rural area to pick and stop for a comfort break, how likely is it that people are deliberately targeting local landmarks in the relatively sparse areas of population?

Shouting, its a group ride, info passes up and down the line particularly in places where there may be hazards like people near enough to hear, that the group is being warned to be careful around

40mph, yeah right, exaggeration for effect and outside of even a reasonable level of that, or it shows villagers with an honest but hugely incorrect perception, which leads to the legitimate question what else has been exaggerated for effect or is said with good faith but is blatantly missing reality.

Swearing, I can have that, it's all too common nowadays and I'm just as bad as anyone but I would suggest again it is the odd profanity here and there blown up into tirades of foul language to make a point because lets be honest, if the other accusation is right and they are whizzing along at 40mph they're not going to be wasting valuable breath on a tourettes impersonation.

Prejudice and exaggeration cuts both ways.

Mediation and a civil conversation is the way forwards but that does not mean turning up in sackcloth and ashes on the basis of unsubstantiated smears.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Jul 2016)

The story was featured on the local tv news tonight.
http://www.itv.com/news/granada/upd...utish-in-lycra-claims-in-picturesque-village/


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Jul 2016)

Markymark said:


> "Shouting and swearing" , "without making a sound"
> 
> Quite a skill. Are these cyclists busy texting with caps locked on?



Schrodinger's cyclists?


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Jul 2016)

Its a bit like the New Forest

Fiendish evil cyclists have been known to "scare" horses and therefore should be banned
Motorists kill 100 horses a year, but that is acceptable


----------



## Catweasel (12 Jul 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> Its a bit like the New Forest
> 
> Fiendish evil cyclists have been known to "scare" horses and therefore should be banned
> Motorists kill 100 horses a year, but that is acceptable



You work for the Daily Mail?

Roughly 100 horse are hit every year - roughly 50 die.


----------



## screenman (12 Jul 2016)

Has the village banned cyclists? Or was the OP exaggerating slightly.


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Jul 2016)

Catweasel said:


> You work for the Daily Mail?
> 
> Roughly 100 horse are hit every year - roughly 50 die.



Depends on the source....


----------



## Phaeton (12 Jul 2016)

Catweasel said:


> You work for the Daily Mail?
> 
> Roughly 100 horse are hit every year - roughly 50 die.


Do the other 50 die gently?


----------



## Tin Pot (12 Jul 2016)

Phaeton said:


> Do the other 50 die gently?



No, the other 50 were wearing helmets like sane horses should.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (12 Jul 2016)

I went through there today, very tempting to write under the village sign "welcomes cyclists" in a marker pen. It's a lovely place and the pub does great cappuccinos (cappucini?). Articles like this one won't stop me going. Nor do I believe any residents would wish it either.


----------



## fossyant (12 Jul 2016)

The locals are all inbred's round there anyway. Rich inbreds.


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (12 Jul 2016)

You can't do 40mph down that hill, there's a busy A road at the bottom!
Liked the cyclist interviewed on North West Tonight; " We come here often and have spent £4,000 in the local pub! Not forgetting Gt Budworth Ice Cream Farm, another popular cyclists stop. 
I can just see Harry Enfield's Only Me" character living there.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Jul 2016)

Can we please change the title as it's misleading.


----------



## Tim Hall (12 Jul 2016)

400bhp said:


> Can we please change the title as it's misleading.


Yebbut "Newspaper known for making stuff up says village bans bikes when all that's happened is some letters have been written to some cycling clubs" won't fit in the title box.


----------



## jarlrmai (12 Jul 2016)

Catweasel said:


> Nice strawman.
> 
> Are you guys angry at the DM or at the villagers who dared voice their unhappiness over the behaviour of cyclists? Or simply anyone who suggests that cyclists are like every other human being - capable of poor and/or distasteful/inappropriate behaviour?
> 
> ...



Strawman? In what way?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (12 Jul 2016)

potsy said:


> There do seem to be a few posters on here who hold similar views, certainly does not encourage those of us 'portly' people to get out on our bikes, actively discourages them more like.


Just put those posters on your ignore list. I'm more than happy to see cyclists of all ages, shapes and sizes on bikes, because more people on bikes = less congestiion, cleaner air, quieter, etc.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (12 Jul 2016)

Globalti said:


> There's only one possible recourse for the village:


You're proposing something like this?
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...14-in-inner-melbourne-no-end-in-sight.156092/

I know you meant the above as a joke, but I can't find that even the slightest bit amusing.


----------



## Bollo (12 Jul 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> Its a bit like the New Forest
> 
> Fiendish evil cyclists have been known to "scare" horses and therefore should be banned
> Motorists kill 100 horses a year, but that is acceptable


And don't forget, it's them damn visitors (spits) that kill all the ponies, or do they.....

"But Forest organisations are warning against any complacency, especially among motorists who travel across the Forest each day as most incidents involve people who live in or close to the New Forest"

From

http://www.newforestnpa.gov.uk/news/article/704/animal_accidents_map_shows_worst_new_forest_roads

The New Forest is the classic example of a small group claiming some bogus proprietary rights to an area that's freely available for all to enjoy. They're happy to point the finger at an out-group-of-choice for everything from pony miscarriages to Ebola while white-washing their own far more significant negative impact.

I usually only ride in the New Forest in winter because of the ..... errrr .... motor traffic. By far the worst offenders for cut-ups, close passes and general driving huankery are drivers with 'H' plates.


----------



## subaqua (12 Jul 2016)

User said:


> Rushing through and holding up the traffic at the same time?


It will be one of them immigrants stealing your job and claiming benefits at same time


----------



## Bollo (12 Jul 2016)

And while I'm on, your average DM reader doesn't hate cyclists, or rather they don't _just_ hate cyclists.They hate everything that isn't exactly like them. In DM world there's no room for the other. Roads are for cars, taxes are for socialists and England is for the English. There's no point trying to negotiate, enter into dialogue or reach a compromise. They hate you for what you are, not what you do.


----------



## GuyBoden (12 Jul 2016)

I usually ride through Great Budworth at least once a week, so after reading the article in the Cycling Weekly, I rode through Great Budworth today (Tuesday), I sat on the bench opposite the George & Dragon pub, there's no problems from locals for an unobtrusive single cyclist. It's large groups that seem to annoy the locals (especially at weekends). As I mentioned on Cycling Weekly comments page, group cyclists could always bypass the village by using the adjacent Belmont Rd or Hield Lane to get to their destination, but then they'd miss the delights of the beautiful village of Great Budworth.........

A greater concern (IMHO), would be the parked cars blocking the road, so spoiling the view and access to the village..........

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...ers-protest-shouting-swearing-cyclists-258479


----------



## Ian H (12 Jul 2016)

Like other DM articles I've seen, if you read on down you get to a small nugget of truth:-

"Council Chairman Hilary Brudenell said: 'We are a very small community and although it's a very small problem it's an annoying one too.
'I appreciate we've not got the Tour de France coming through Great Budworth but villagers have expressed annoyance and we just thought it was sensible at this stage to say "hey, this isn't right".
'We are on the Cheshire cycling way and the village is a well entrenched route for cyclists. 
'This is the first complaint we have sent out and we just hope its acts as a gentle warning to some cyclists to be a little more considerate in future.' "

I suspect they don't expect their readers to persist to the end of an article, but want to be able to say 'Look, it's not misleading at all'.


----------



## RedRider (12 Jul 2016)

Cyclist passes through Grt Budworth


----------



## Tin Pot (13 Jul 2016)

Bollo said:


> They hate everything that isn't exactly like them. In DM world there's no room for the other. Roads are for cars, taxes are for socialists and England is for the English. There's no point trying to negotiate, enter into dialogue or reach a compromise. They hate you for what you are, not what you do.



...heads are for wearing helmets on, voting is to establish the Green Party, the only acceptable colour is Hi Viz yellow/green. Yeah the DM is the only readership with no place for the other


----------



## jarlrmai (13 Jul 2016)

Now ^ That is actual strawman argument.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Jul 2016)

Village issues _gentle warning to some cyclists to be a little more considerate_

Tantamount to a declaration of war, I'd say.


----------



## Simontm (13 Jul 2016)

Globalti said:


> Yebbut there are quite a lot of porky cyclists who really shouldn't be wearing lycra! Not every cyclist has the trained physique of a professional!


Oi! I resemble that remark


----------



## Kominic (13 Jul 2016)

Not read the replies but this is the DM we're talking about. Did you expect a intellect free knuckledragger rag like them to attract a pro cyclist crowd??


----------



## PaulSecteur (13 Jul 2016)

They banned groups of bikes, but they are letting this guy stay as he is the only one. Once he finds a friend he is out!


----------



## stiffknees (13 Jul 2016)

Phil Fouracre said:


> I want to learn 'the art' of, travelling silently, while making a noise AND pissing at 40 mph!!!!! Bloody hell, that is impressive



I had to laugh at your comment, here, learn from the master

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ast-Tour-France-cameraman-urinating-race.html


----------



## DRM (14 Jul 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> How do you hurl abuse without making a sound?


Perhaps the cyclists are experts at sign language and riding no handed, whilst flinging lucozade bottles all over the place, before stopping for a p*ss on a suitable monument.


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jul 2016)

I've got it, they should piss in the Lucozade bottles.


----------



## DRM (14 Jul 2016)

Just a thought, the 40 mph bit has been debunked as tosh,who on earth takes lucozade on a bike ride ! it's horrible stuff


----------



## Origamist (15 Jul 2016)

At the Great Budworth Parish Council meeting in June (Highways Department Cheshire West and Chester and Police Liaison, Cheshire Police) four issues were discussed - they included speeding drivers, HGVs hitting properties, poor parking causing an obstruction, and finally, the cycling issue the Daily Wail misrepresents.

From the minutes:

4. The volume of cyclists travelling through the village in a dangerous manner and any action that could be taken.

*Advice Given: *Support writing to cycling clubs and national bodies to highlight issues. Cyclists are mainly on unofficial ‘rides’ and therefore difficult to regulate. *Difficult to take action as not considered to be a significant problem *(my bolds).

If I was a resident of Great Budworth, I'd be far more concerned with speeding drivers, HGVs squeezing through the narrow streets and poor parking causing an obstruction, rather than the threat to safety posed by cyclists riding through the village. I suspect the majority of Great Budworth residents would agree.


----------



## glenn forger (15 Jul 2016)

DRM said:


> Just a thought, the 40 mph bit has been debunked as tosh,who on earth takes lucozade on a bike ride ! it's horrible stuff



And the bottles are too small for bottle cages. The cyclists must have carried them in their hands or something. No other explanation.


----------



## Bollo (15 Jul 2016)

jarlrmai said:


> I've got it, they should piss in the Lucozade bottles.


aka 'Truckers' Tizer', available in all good quality A-road bushes.


----------



## Brandane (18 Jul 2016)

Bollo said:


> aka 'Truckers' Tizer', available in all good quality A-road bushes.


Roundabouts are favourite gathering places too. It's easier to lob the bottles out of the driver's side window onto a roundabout than throw it across the cab and out of the passenger side window! Allegedly .


----------



## Katherine (18 Jul 2016)

Title is still misleading.


----------

